# Petes Pile o Pallets !



## Pallet Pete (May 25, 2013)

Well today begins the Pallet Pete fence project projected to be done by fall. I am disasembling 46 pallets total and using the 73" by 3.5" slats to build a fence on our west boundary back and ditch line of our property. No more burglaries afterword I hope. I thought I would give you all a laugh and show you my rediculas collection ( 3/4 of it anyway ).

Pete


----------



## Jack Straw (May 25, 2013)

A fine fence facilities for favorable feelings,  forbidding foreigners from fortaking  firewood .....


----------



## Pallet Pete (May 25, 2013)

Jack Straw said:


> A fine fence facilities for favorable feelings, forbidding foreigners from fortaking firewood .....


----------



## Jack Straw (May 25, 2013)

"F" words are my favorite.... ..


----------



## Pallet Pete (May 25, 2013)

Jack Straw said:


> "F" words are my favorite.... ..


They where on the day of the crime for me   

Pete


----------



## Defiant (May 25, 2013)

Pallet Pete said:


> They where on the day of the crime for me


Maybe a bear trap or two around the outside will deter them Or a sign, guy down the road has one on his gate that says, "My dogs eat what I Shoot"
Just some suggestions


----------



## raybonz (May 25, 2013)

Those are some nice pallets Pete! If they're oak they should last a long time as pallet Pete pickets but I would prefer pressure treated posts..

Ray


----------



## ScotO (May 25, 2013)

Man, Pete!  I wish I had a place to get nice pallets like yours.  Looking forward to seeing the completed project (you know me, I love a good project!)


----------



## Pallet Pete (May 25, 2013)

raybonz said:


> Those are some nice pallets Pete! If they're oak they should last a long time as pallet Pete pickets but I would prefer pressure treated posts..
> 
> Ray


 Ray they are a mix of everything pine, oak, maple and what looks like poplar. I plan on treated posts in concrete then barn and fence paint for the fence. That stuff is tuff ! Besides this saves us about $700 on fencing.

Pete


----------



## WES999 (May 25, 2013)

Prudent Pallet Pete procured a plethora of purposeful pallets for his project.
Gotta love the free building materials/firewood.
My wood shed is built from mostly recycled pallets, and I burn a quite a lot pallets for kindling.


----------



## raybonz (May 25, 2013)

Pallet Pete said:


> Ray they are a mix of everything pine, oak, maple and what looks like poplar. I plan on treated posts in concrete than barn and fence paint for the fence. That stuff is tuff ! Besides this saves us about $700 on fencing.
> 
> Pete


Personally I think that's a great and smart way to do this Pete!

Ray


----------



## Pallet Pete (May 25, 2013)

raybonz said:


> Personally I think that's a great and smart way to do this Pete!
> 
> Ray


It $600 savings now I paid a unemployed buddy $100 bucks to help take them apart today. He is a happy guy with some cash and my broke leg is that much happier lol. 

Pete


----------



## Pallet Pete (May 25, 2013)

WES999 said:


> Prudent Pallet Pete procured a plethora of purposeful pallets for his project.
> Gotta love the free building materials/firewood.
> My wood shed is built from mostly recycled pallets, and I burn a quite a lot pallets for kindling.



Unfortunately my property isn't very large so my pallet wood shed in the avatar is going away to make room after the fence goes up. It turned out really nice though I just stood up pallets and tied them together with 2*4's and 3" nails. It's a tuff bugger and has weathered a lot offs storms as well as little annoying neighbor kids who won't stop climbing all over it lol.

Pete


----------



## Jack Straw (May 25, 2013)

Pete, please post pics of posts post placement per people perusing this place


----------



## raybonz (May 25, 2013)

Pallet Pete said:


> It $600 savings now I paid a unemployed buddy $100 bucks to help take them apart today. He is a happy guy with some cash and my broke leg is that much happier lol.
> 
> Pete


What's the trouble with the leg Pete? This is news to me..

Ray


----------



## raybonz (May 25, 2013)

Jack Straw said:


> Pete, please post pics of posts post placement per people perusing this place


Jack, Jack, Jack, hasn't anyone proposed to your person that I personally perform all Pallet Pete's perfectly placed proposals pertaining to proper prose? Perhaps you should peruse previous posts pertaining to Pallet Pete? Postpone all previous preponderances and allow my poems to populate this post.. Your ideas are preposterous!

Posthumously Yours,

Ray


----------



## Jack Straw (May 25, 2013)

So sorry..........I thought it was a group thing.


----------



## Pallet Pete (May 25, 2013)

An old wound I have a cortisone replacement for all my cartridge in my knee from Bosnia. As well as two pins in my leg holding it all together.
Pete


----------



## raybonz (May 25, 2013)

Pallet Pete said:


> An old wound I have a cortisone replacement for all my cartridge in my knee from Bosnia. As well as two pins in my leg holding it all together.
> Pete


Hang in there Pete and thanks for serving our country buddy!

Ray


----------



## daveswoodhauler (May 26, 2013)

Good luck Pete. An be sure to share progress pics. Its only a matter of time before someone builds a house out of pallets on this forum, lol


----------



## raybonz (May 26, 2013)

I have this small "fort" I built for my youngest son who is now 21.. The majority of this fort is built with film crates and my lawn mower and weed whacker have lived in there for a long time.. Total cost to build around $75.00 lol..

Ray


----------



## Pallet Pete (May 26, 2013)

More pics to come later today ! Got them all pulled and am cutting all the nails off today.

Pete


----------



## Pallet Pete (May 26, 2013)

I am a bit of a cheater and there are over 1000 nails so rather than pulling them I am cutting them off flush. It's working very well so far. When its all done they will be ratcheted down so they don't warp then tarped until I get the posts in the ground.
Pete


----------



## Pallet Pete (May 26, 2013)

Pile of Pallet Pete processed pickets from pallets!

Pete


----------



## Pallet Pete (May 26, 2013)

I had a visitor drop by today while I was working he just landed under the swing and started telling me all about something ! I listened intently till the neighbors cat came and chased him off lol. 

Pete


----------



## Pallet Pete (May 26, 2013)

Another shot.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (May 27, 2013)

Can't tell by the pictures what it is. Do you know Pete?


----------



## Pallet Pete (May 29, 2013)

Backwoods Savage said:


> Can't tell by the pictures what it is. Do you know Pete?


I cant say for sure but the bird looks kinda like a finch. I believe they are called a house finch.

Pete


----------



## Flatbedford (May 29, 2013)

Proper prior planning will probably promote proper placement of pretty pallet parts about the perimeter of Pallet Pete's perfectly picturesque private palace and will prevent pilferage of his personally procured property.


----------



## Pallet Pete (May 29, 2013)

Flatbedford said:


> Proper prior planning will probably promote proper placement of pretty pallets about the perimeter of Pallet Pete's perfectly picturesque palace and will prevent pilferage of his procured property.


Look out for Ray he will get you ! :D

Pete


----------



## Flatbedford (May 29, 2013)

I edited in a couple more "p" words.


----------



## raybonz (May 29, 2013)

Flatbedford said:


> Proper prior planning will probably promote proper placement of pretty pallet parts about the perimeter of Pallet Pete's perfectly picturesque private palace and will prevent pilferage of his personally procured property.


Pondering why you have pounced on my perfectly poised podiatrist prepared feet.. Perhaps you're poised to place new poetry to Pallet Pete? You kind sir have posted some pretty prose in your prior post.. Pip pip carry on! 

Ray


----------



## raybonz (May 29, 2013)

Pallet Pete said:


> Look out for Ray he will get you ! :D
> 
> Pete


Perfectly placed prose so the prospect has passed!

Ray


----------



## bogydave (May 29, 2013)

Will Pallet Pete's pallet pieces, be painted for preservation ?

Nice project.
Smart move with the nails.
I think cutting the nails saves a lot of damage. Pallet nails don't pull our very easy


----------



## Pallet Pete (Jun 23, 2013)

My progress so far. The neighbor and my niece have volunteered to help so far and since friday after I finally received the final permit it has gone fast. We set the poles and everything else from there. I bought the Behr waterborne barn and fence enamel for it today while we where out. Total cost for 104 ft is $407 to date it would be less but I purchased a bosch palm nailer its a thing of beauty ! 

Pete


----------



## raybonz (Jun 23, 2013)

Looks great Pete!

Ray


----------



## Pallet Pete (Jun 23, 2013)

raybonz said:


> Looks great Pete!
> 
> Ray


Thanks ray there are 12 panels to fill that size we are almost haf way done. Ps I just finished the saison brew some coming soon to a Raybonz near you !  

Pete


----------



## raybonz (Jun 23, 2013)

Pallet Pete said:


> Thanks ray there are 12 panels to fill that size we are almost haf way done. Ps I just finished the saison brew some coming soon to a Raybonz near you !
> 
> Pete


Sounds awesome Pete! 

Ray


----------



## Pallet Pete (Jun 30, 2013)

Well here it is finally up with a little work left. I took HD ROCKs advice and bought a wood stain and sealer all in one. I am a bit stubborn at times lol sorry Ed you are right I should use good stain ! My astonishment is that there is no true oil base anything left on the market. It's all acrylic latex or waterborne enamel. The stain is acrylic latex as well but it has a 25 year fence life so hopefully it will do a good job.

Pete


----------



## WellSeasoned (Jun 30, 2013)

Looking good pete.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Jul 13, 2013)

I power washed the whole thing and added center supports this morning. Next I am going to apply the stain today with a hvlp sprayer so there will be more pics to come. It is looking like the Great Wall of Ovid at this point lol.

Pete


----------



## Pallet Pete (Jul 13, 2013)

Pallet Pete said:


> I power washed the whole thing and added center supports this morning. Next I am going to apply the stain today with a hvlp sprayer so there will be more pics to come. It is looking like the Great Wall of Ovid at this point lol.
> 
> Pete



The color variation is actually different kinds of wood slats from the pallets. This is the first coat of stain and looks much better in person.
Pete


----------



## Pallet Pete (Jul 13, 2013)

Here is the dry side of the fence.

Pete


----------



## raybonz (Jul 13, 2013)

Pallet Pete said:


> Here is the dry side of the fence.
> 
> Pete


Looks great Pete! just cuts the posts level and you're done..

Ray


----------



## Pallet Pete (Jul 13, 2013)

raybonz said:


> Looks great Pete! just cuts the posts level and you're done..
> 
> Ray


Thanks Ray I am still debating a lattice top so I havnt decided if I will cut the post off yet or make them even to hold lattice panels. 

Pete


----------



## raybonz (Jul 13, 2013)

Pallet Pete said:


> Thanks Ray I am still debating a lattice top so I havnt decided if I will cut the post off yet or make them even to hold lattice panels.
> 
> Pete


pallet lattice?


----------



## Pallet Pete (Jul 13, 2013)

Don't knock the lattice pallet Pete pallet lattice man ! 
Pallet Pete


----------



## Stax (Jul 14, 2013)

Please pardon my ponder.  Is Pallet Pete's fence for purpose or privacy?


----------



## Pallet Pete (Jul 14, 2013)

Stax said:


> Please pardon my ponder.  Is Pallet Pete's fence for purpose or privacy?


Yes we have had many issues with the rental appartment next door. The renters don't have a lot of property and so ours gets used and trashed when we are gone. The renters use our fire pit and wood leave beer cans and so on then deny they used it. The kids draw on our garage and generally destroy our yard and property. We also have had a lot of firewood theft recently sooooo up goes the fence ! The rental lady does no back ground checks its first come first serve and the renters are usually jobless by choice enough is enough I say...


Pete


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 14, 2013)

Pallet Pete said:


> Here is the dry side of the fence.
> 
> Pete


The King!


----------



## Pallet Pete (Jul 14, 2013)

I purchase a Boschtich palm nailer and did the whole thing with that little nailer ! It is a dang beast plus all the neighbors wondered what was going on lol. 

Pete


----------



## Pallet Pete (Jul 19, 2013)

zap said:


> The King!


Thank you thank you very mucha !


----------



## paul bunion (Aug 3, 2013)

How about:

Pallet Pete's pallet pickets project proceeds per plan !


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Aug 3, 2013)

paul bunion said:


> How about:
> 
> Pallet Pete's pallet pickets project proceeds per plan !


And he also picked a peck of pickled  peppers.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Aug 3, 2013)

paul bunion said:


> How about:
> 
> Pallet Pete's pallet pickets project proceeds per plan !


 
Only if made out of popple.


----------

